
The Periodic Table of Videos - shrikant
http://www.periodicvideos.com/index.htm
======
JonM
Pretty good these, the same people also do this series:
<http://sixtysymbols.com/>

I studied Physics @ Nottingham so pretty cool to see my lecturers getting
involved!

------
yesbabyyes
Cool idea! I randomly clicked on chromium
(<http://www.periodicvideos.com/videos/024.htm>) - gotta love the guy who has
"very warm feelings about it"!

EDIT: Now I watched the potassium video
(<http://www.periodicvideos.com/videos/019.htm>). If I understand him
correctly, the same guy seems to think that potash is called so because it
contains potassium. Potassium is called kalium in Latin (from Arabic al-
qalyah, "plant ashes" according to Wikipedia). I'm certain it's the same in
English (potash -> potassium) and not the other way around.

------
djhworld
I'm from Nottingham (I live in London now), so it's nice to see the University
getting a mention on HN :D

While I didn't study there, I have seen the professor (on the far right of the
images at the top) walking around, I think he lived near a place I used to
work at.

------
cheald
That's far more interesting than it has any right to be. I went in intending
to just see what it was about, and left a half hour later after bookmarking
it.

Thoroughly entertaining and informative.

------
fizzfur
cool, I know so little about materials. Time to watch one of these day.

------
bcrawl
I watched sodium video. Guy dropped a chunk of it in water and told that it is
going to explode. Duh. Had been impressed had they bothered to tell what
exactly was the reaction and why was the heat generated. Instead they laughed,
and laughed. btw, I understand basic chemistry so I dont really need
explanation.

~~~
sandipagr
this reminded me of highschool. we used to take sodium from the lab and put
them on water and watch it explode, fun times :)

